# Kitten climbing up curtains and onto boiler cupboard at night



## NATO (Aug 5, 2010)

Okay, so my 12 week old kitten has discovered that she can climb up the curtains in the kitchen and jump onto the top of the gas boiler cupboard but she can't get down again. We find her there every morning now and I'm worried that she'll go up there and need the toilet and be forced to go while up there. I'm hoping that I don't have to start pinning the curtains up overnight as I'd rather have a more permanent solution to the issue. The problem is that she tends to go up there when we aren't around so we can't lift her off the curtains and either say NO or hiss at her to try to prevent her climbing the curtain again.

The two solutions I can think of are to either pin the curtains up at night (not our preferred solution), or put some sort of barrier on top of the boiler cupboard so she can't jump across from the top of the curtains. Once she gets up there she's only about a foot from the ceiling so I'm worried that she'll seriously hurt herself if she was to fall or try to jump down.

I think she has obviously discovered the fact that it's nice and warm up there so I can see why she keeps climbing up. Would putting a hot water bottle in her bed maybe tempt her to stay there rather than climbing?

Any ideas?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hi arent kittens a challenge.The only thing I can think of is to block the space above with a box or similar jammed in tight between the top of the cupboard and the ceiling making sure there are no ledges for little paws to land on.I doubt a hot water bottle will will convince her not to go up there thats where she wants to be,up high.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

spray water on her when she climbs up the curtains cos trust me you don't want a fully grown cat doing it!! (like our neeps, all 5kg of her! although we found it hilarious)
pinning the curtains might only make her want to try jumping up... make the experience of doing it as unpleasant as possible she should stop doing it.

try putting something foul smelling (to her) on top of the boiler for a week, or if you can reach spray her in the face with water, try not to get it in the boiler but the electrics in it should be safe from the amount of water from a spray.


the other thing you can try is a time out in the cat carrier whenever she does anything naughty. straight in, mesh against the wall, completely ignored for 5mins to 20 mins. keep doing it each time you find her doing it. do it STRAIGHT AWAY so she knows what is bad.


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Nato

If you haven't got an open plan house/flat, what about shutting the kitchen door at night and any time you go out? If you do you could move the food and water in livingroom and litter to the bathroom?

rigs


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

Cut his claws as they can't normally get a good grip with the blunt claws and they just slide down the fabric.


----------



## Smiler (Jan 10, 2010)

You need to be there when kitty starts to climb the curtains, and then shout/squirt water etc. Ours went through a phase of curtain climbing but we soon stopped it with some stern shouts. The only other thing they started to scratch was the bed in the spare room, we bought these adhesive strips, basically just like double sided sticky take and stuck them on the bit they were scratching. They didn't like the feel of it and stopped. Then we removed the strips and they've not done it since.

I know someone else who covered something with a shower curtain, as they couldn't scratch it and then once they cats had got out of the habit, they removed the shower curtain. So rather than moving the curtains perhaps make them less attractive to climb by putting something on them?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

owieprone said:


> the other thing you can try is a time out in the cat carrier whenever she does anything naughty. straight in, mesh against the wall, completely ignored for 5mins to 20 mins. keep doing it each time you find her doing it. do it STRAIGHT AWAY so she knows what is bad.


Sorry to disagree with this but IMO that will make her fear the carrier and the next time she goes to vet/cattery she may feel she is being punished not the reaction you want when she will possibly already be in a stressed state.Just an opinion but I feel a valid one.


----------



## Smiler (Jan 10, 2010)

buffie said:


> Sorry to disagree with this but IMO that will make her fear the carrier and the next time she goes to vet/cattery she may feel she is being punished not the reaction you want when she will possibly already be in a stressed state.Just an opinion but I feel a valid one.


I used to do this with mine all the time. I always have carriers around just in case there is ever a fire or something, so there is one in the lounge (actually the bunnies carrier) and one in the cats room. Both have fluffy blankets in and the cats and rabbits use them as beds, they're quite happy to snooze in there, or get in their carrier to go to the vets. I think its more about your attitude towards them, just make sure that they know they've been naughty.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

having a carrier around to sleep in ect. is fine but I feel to use it as a tool for punishment especially turning it door end up against a wall is not.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

buffie said:


> Sorry to disagree with this but IMO that will make her fear the carrier and the next time she goes to vet/cattery she may feel she is being punished not the reaction you want when she will possibly already be in a stressed state.Just an opinion but I feel a valid one.


I agree that using a carrier for time out could well lead to the cat fearing the carrier, climbing a curtain is just exhibiting natural behaviour which we find undesirable but they enjoy, which is why I suggested cutting the claws as it should stop the cat doing it rather than punishing it.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> I agree that using a carrier for time out could well lead to the cat fearing the carrier, climbing a curtain is just exhibiting natural behaviour which we find undesirable but they enjoy, which is why I suggested cutting the claws as it should stop the cat doing it rather than punishing it.


Thanks Having just spent the last four months trying to regain Meeko's trust I hate the thought of "punishment"as a course of deterrent for behaviour we would rather they didnt display.I agree clipping claws will make the curtain climbing more difficult:lol::lol:I should have thought of that one:thumbup:


----------



## Smiler (Jan 10, 2010)

buffie said:


> having a carrier around to sleep in ect. is fine but I feel to use it as a tool for punishment especially turning it door end up against a wall is not.


Sorry I didn't make myself clear, I used the carriers for 5 minute 'time outs' when they were being naughty, but they still use it to sleep in. My point being that it didn't make them scared of it! I think its all about making sure they know they've been naughty, and giving them clear messages.


----------



## Smiler (Jan 10, 2010)

buffie said:


> Thanks Having just spent the last four months trying to regain Meeko's trust I hate the thought of "punishment"as a course of deterrent for behaviour we would rather they didnt display.I agree clipping claws will make the curtain climbing more difficult:lol::lol:I should have thought of that one:thumbup:


I find it fascinating (in a good and interesting way) that we all have such different views. I would never even consider clipping my cats claws, I have to admit I was slightly upset when I noticed the vet had clipped the claws on their back feet when they were neutered - although I totally understand why! I just felt really guilty for the kitties.

I wouldn't clip their claws bacause a cat relys on them. They know their boundaries, and what they can jump off etc cos they know they can save themselves if necessary. Mine have a big cat climbing frame thing, and they jump around on it confidently, knowing they are safe. If I clipped the ends of their claws their confidence in themselves would be misplaced, they might not be able to jump onto something and cling on! They might hurt themselves.


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

Smiler said:


> You need to be there when kitty starts to climb the curtains, and then shout/squirt water etc. Ours went through a phase of curtain climbing but we soon stopped it with some stern shouts. The only other thing they started to scratch was the bed in the spare room, we bought these adhesive strips, basically just like double sided sticky take and stuck them on the bit they were scratching. They didn't like the feel of it and stopped. Then we removed the strips and they've not done it since.
> 
> I know someone else who covered something with a shower curtain, as they couldn't scratch it and then once they cats had got out of the habit, they removed the shower curtain. So rather than moving the curtains perhaps make them less attractive to climb by putting something on them?


I totally disagree with shouting / squirting or any form of punishment
Cats are not dogs ! they do not understand punishment.

the latter part of this post has good advice ( sticky stuff / shower curtain )

but shouting simply dont work it confuses the cat

it can breed shyness and nervous skittish behaviour in the cat or the opposite
aggression or redirected aggression


----------



## Smiler (Jan 10, 2010)

luisa said:


> I totally disagree with shouting / squirting or any form of punishment
> Cats are not dogs ! they do not understand punishment.
> 
> the latter part of this post has good advice ( sticky stuff / shower curtain )
> ...


There is a big difference between shouting and letting them know they have been naughty. I don't raise my voice to my cats and I don't think thats what people are saying when they are talking about chastising their cats. A stern 'no' or its more usually a 'A' or 'Oi', they know what it means. Cats are intelligent! I have to say that my cats are v relaxed and calm, love people and fuss, are v confident and not scared of things, and are actually v well behaved. So its obviously worked for them, although being british shorthairs they're v laid back anyhow.


----------



## NATO (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, great advice  I haven't tried the spray bottle tactic yet, I've been taking her down from the curtains and saying 'NO' in a stern voice and putting her down somewhere away from where she was originally. I'll perservere with that for now and if that doesn't work I'll consider the spray bottle.

I did try a few things yesterday to try and stop her climbing the curtains next to the boiler cupboard. Firstly I bought some of those 'Paws away' adhesive strips as Smiler mentioned above, I put them on the curtains around the height she'd likely jump up to climb. I also moved her bed from the kitchen floor to a nice quiet corner upstairs which should be warmer and more comfortable for her. It's too early to tell whether either of those things have actually worked but this morning she wasn't on top of the boiler cupboard, she was in her bed upstairs 

I'll keep an eye on her though, if she starts climbing up there again I'll have to try some of the other suggestions.


----------



## kota (Jun 17, 2010)

Old, well-known problems! I think you ought to make a special place to climb for her. Some sort of a tree or a ladder. But do not punish the cat, please. She doesnt understand that it is bad. Its like a baby who studies the world around, making mistakes, falling down...
Smtimes I dream that some people open a pet-shop where we could buy furniture which cant be damaged by the cat, curtains that cant be breaked, the floor-cover that doesnt absorb odors and other useful things for cat-owners. I present this idea for those who want to make business, but doesnt know which one to choose.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Are you sure she can't come down on her own? I find they often outgrow certain behaviours as they get older. Perhaps pinning up or removing the curtains temporarily to break the habit? You could also try making her a safer, alternative "high place" like a cat tree.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 12, 2010)

you can buy stuff thats meant for stopping cats from scraching the furniture but i think putting it on the curtains wilstop your cats from climbing them! selotape works too but i find not as well. the curtains will look ugly but hopefully your cat will quickly learn so you can take them off.


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

kota said:


> Old, well-known problems! I think you ought to make a special place to climb for her. Some sort of a tree or a ladder. But do not punish the cat, please. She doesnt understand that it is bad. Its like a baby who studies the world around, making mistakes, falling down...


You sort of beat me to it - I thought the solution would be to provide a way for her to get back _down_ from the boiler, but couldn't think of a good way how. But a tall cat tree, placed next to the boiler, would mean that she has a way to get down again!

As for the curtain climbing, I think this is something kittens almost always grow out of (I read that somewhere). Apparently, when they learn to leap, they don't bother climbing curtains anymore.*

*This statement almost guarantees that your cat will be the exception


----------



## NATO (Aug 5, 2010)

I think I'm getting somewhere, I had some success with the 'Paws away' strips but all she did was climb the other side and shimmy across the pelmet and onto the Boiler cupboard. I put some more of the strips on the other curtains and she hasn't been up there since so I'm assuming it's working. When she was going hyper one night I did see her jump up to climb the curtains but fell off, I'm assuming one of her paws touched the strips and she wouldn't dig her claws in to grip it. So I'm glad I don't have to pin the curtains up now!

In terms of discipline etc, I never do anything which would scare her, it tends to be a stern 'NO' and being lifted and placed away from the area. She was climbing the curtains in the living room and after being told 'NO' each time and put back on the floor she kept doing it so I put her in the hall and closed the living room door for 5 minutes as a 'time out'. Had to do that a few times but she calmed down a bit. I think I'll have to be persistent but she'll get there in the end.

We have a cat tree in the living room which she uses occasionally, she wouldn't have access to that at night though since it's in the living room and we keep that door closed at night. I'm planning on getting her a bigger, more elaborate cat tree for xmas. I think the suggestion of putting her cat tree near the boiler might allow her up there without damaging the curtains, something I might try to do in the future as I don't really mind her up there (I just don't want her climbing the curtains to get there) - it's a nice warm spot after all!

I'm trying to accommodate her need for height and warmth too, my missus bought a laser printer at the weekend which came in a big square box. I've put it upstairs with two of the flaps closed over to form a hidey place for her and put her bed on top so she's higher up in a warm fleecy bed


----------

